# Big Rapids, MI Dk Sable Adult Male



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Petfinder








No name  
friendly, gentle, obedient, neutered male
THIS SHELTER SELLS TO RESEARCH!!! CAN ANYONE HELP GET HIM OUT OF THERE??


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww what a beautiful boy! I hope someone can help him!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish I had a foster space  Hes a beauty!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

If only he was a she.  I hope he can be saved.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Adopted*

Adopted, hope to a good place.


----------

